# Dental work



## Spiritsintent (Oct 29, 2013)

Any advice about dental treatment in Italy ...relative costs compared to UK, quality of dentistry etc


----------



## lindanoto63 (Jul 28, 2008)

I live in south east Sicily and have a dentista who is fabulous, modern and costs a fraction of what I use to pay in the USA back over 13 yrs ago . She also let's you pay as you go , which helps . Work that was quoted to me in US at 3200 dollars cost me the equivalent of 800 dollars here. Many people head to Croatia or Poland for work but no need.


----------



## RachelGiada (Aug 8, 2010)

lindanoto63 said:


> I live in south east Sicily and have a dentista who is fabulous, modern and costs a fraction of what I use to pay in the USA back over 13 yrs ago . She also let's you pay as you go , which helps . Work that was quoted to me in US at 3200 dollars cost me the equivalent of 800 dollars here. Many people head to Croatia or Poland for work but no need.


Can you provide contact information please, name, address phone. Thanks!


----------



## lindanoto63 (Jul 28, 2008)

I sent you a private message.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I have received excellent dental care in Italy. Much, much better, in fact, than what I ever experienced in the US. 

Shortly before my companion joined me in Italy, he also had dental work performed in the US. He said every time he went to the clinic that was approved by his insurance company, he saw a different dentist, the last of whom told him he could find nothing wrong despite his complaints of pain. He then started seeing my dentist in Italy, who did find what was wrong and had to redo correctly all the work that his "approved" dentists in the US couldn't seem to get right.


----------

